# Slovene: npr. CAT (prevajanje angleških kratic)



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Zanima me, kako se lotevate prevajanja angleških kratic - ne glede na to v kateri jezik prevajate. Ne gre pa za tipične kratice. Nimam določenega konteksta, bom pa podala primer, da boste lahko razumeli. Zagotovo ste se s takšnim izzivom že srečali.

Primer

Angleška kratica, ki ni "ustaljena" - besede izpeljane iz prvih črk.
_CAT:
Capable
Active
Thinker_

Takšna knjiga bi torej govorila o sposobnih, energičnih mislecih, ki pa bi se v angleškem tekstu v nadaljevanju pojavljali kot "CATS". Vemo, da ima v angleščini beseda cat nek pomen (mačka) in tako bi avtor v knjigo vljučil še kakšno zgodbo o mačkah - z njimi bi primerjal te mislece.
Na primer:

_Are you among the CATS? (naslov enega izmed poglavij)

Are you capable, active thinker?

Cats are independent rather than truly social and have little or no need to co-operate with other cats. They are not motivated by social status factors ..._

Razumete, kam merim s svojim vprašanjem? Ni možnosti, da bi se trudili narediti enako v slovenščini, kajti v takem primeru bi morali uporabiti besedo MAČKA, iz črk katere pa ne morete ustvariti besed za omenjene mislece. Morate pa besedo mačka uporabiti zaradi zgodb o mačkah kot živalih. Da pa bi kar pustili cats pa je nesprejemljivo.
Kako se lotevate podobnih primerov?

Hvala.


----------



## Orlin

Zdravo, cat! Nažalost ja ne mogu pisati na slovenačkom.
Mislim da u tvom primeru najbolje je ostaviti izvornu englesku skraćenicu i dati pojašnjenje na neki pogodan način (fusnota, u zagradama itd.) koje uključuje:
1. Značenje engleske skraćenice (kompletni izraz koji ona zamenjuje, prevod tog izraza - u tvom primeru CAT (engl.)= Capable Active Thinker, sposoban aktivan mislilac).
2. Ako je skraćenica sama po sebi smisaona engleska reč, ukazati na njeno značenje (u ovom primeru cat (engl.) = mačka).
Na kraju, čini mi se da pisanje "MAČKA" bez pojašnjenja ništa ne pomaže zato što čitalac neće znati o čemu se radi (kakve mačke?).


----------



## sokol

Mislim da tukaj treba je uporabljati angleška kratica.

Obstaja možnost da prevajati kot MAČKA le če imaš ideja kako morda bi oblikovajal iz pet besed, ampak znaš da to ni mogoče tukaj.


----------



## *cat*

Hvala obema. Razmišljam v obe smeri: ali bi v takem primeru pustila CATs ter zadevo razložila kot op.prev ali pa bi besedo menjala z MAČKE in jo pojasnila kot metaforo.

Kako pa se pa kaj sami spoprijemate s takšnimi stvarmi?


----------



## sokol

*cat* said:


> ... ali pa bi besedo menjala z MAČKE in jo pojasnila kot metaforo.


Well, I'll finally have to switch to English, my expressive means in Slovene just aren't sufficient. 

Sure, you could also try and explain the play on words in Slovene, in this case you could indeed use MAČKE - if it is _*really*_ important, in the context of your translation, that the readers know that the original abbreviation means "cat - mačka".

Else, that is if this isn't really necessary in the context, you'd be better advised to stick to CAT, as to try and explain the metaphor will be awkward in literature and at least annoyingly long in any other kind of text.

But in the end it will be a question for you, the translator, to decide - depending on both context and (potential) readers of your translation.


----------



## *cat*

Hvala, Sokol.

Avtor bi z zgodbico o mačkah (živalih) sam pojasnil zakaj z njimi primerja omenjene mislece. V kratki zgodbici bi pojasnil zakaj so primerna metafora.
Ravno zaradi tega bi v takem primeru sama oklevala - četudi bi pustila CATs, bi morala v opombi pojasniti zakaj zgodba o mačkah. KAjti v zgodbi, ki govori o živalih, seveda ne bi mogla pisati "CATs so samostojne živali ...".
Po mojem bi bilo slovenskemu bralcu v takem primeru lažje prebirati besedo mačke, kot pa kratico CAT, še predvsem, ker bi ta ob skljanjanju izgledala obupno.
Vsaj moje mnenje je tako.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Kar pa, če nekoliko odstopimo od izvirnika in uporabimo *mace* ali *muce* namesto *mačke*:

*MACE* = *m*isli *a*ktivno, *c*elostno in *e*fektno/*e*nergično

*MUCE* = *m*isli *u*spešno, *c*elostno in *e*fektno/*e*nergično

Morda lahko uporabimo tudi besede, kot so *muc*, *muci*, *maca*, *muca*, itd.


----------



## *cat*

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Kar pa, če nekoliko odstopimo od izvirnika in uporabimo *mace* ali *muce* namesto *mačke*:
> 
> *MACE* = *m*isli *a*ktivno, *c*elostno in *e*fektno/*e*nergično
> 
> *MUCE* = *m*isli *u*spešno, *c*elostno in *e*fektno/*e*nergično
> 
> Morda lahko uporabimo tudi besede, kot so *muc*, *muci*, *maca*, *muca*, itd.



Vau, zanimivo razmišljanje. Ampak (vedno je nek ampak), a ne bi bilo malce smešno, če bi mislece moškega spola imenoval muce/mace?
Vsekakor pa zelo pohvalno, da si prišel na tako idejo.

Gre pa za splošno prakso - primer je izmišljen. Takšni izzivi se pojavljajo v knjigah, tudi v filmih. Na primer: Spomnim se, da se je v filmu Remember me pojavila naslednja kratica (tip je dobil idejo, da bi prodajal komplet pripomočkov za ženske, ki imajo rade enonočne avanture): The S.L.U.T. - Single Lady's Universal Tote. Takrat mi je prišlo na misel tole: C. I. P. A. - Celotna Izbira Popolne Avanture.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*cat* said:


> Vau, zanimivo razmišljanje. Ampak (vedno je nek ampak), a ne bi bilo malce smešno, če bi mislece moškega spola imenoval muce/mace?


 
Kaj pa...

*MUCEK* = *m*islec, ki je *u*spešen, *c*elovit*, *e*nergičen in *k*reativen



* _človek, ki je vsestransko razvit, osveščen, dejaven _(SSKJ)


----------



## cucciolona

kaj pa na primer RIS - resnicno intelektualni subjekt 
Ali se pocutis kot ris?


----------



## *cat*

Sami dobri predlogi. Res pa se mi zdi, da pa ris že malce preveč odstopa, ker ga v zgodbi o mačkah kot živalih ne bi ravno mogli primerjati z npr. hišno mačko.
Torej se ponavadi vsi potrudite najti podobno besedo v sloveščini, da ostane neka kratica (z dvema pomenoma)? Zanimivo. In seveda pohvalno. Sama pa bi v takem primeru vseeno ostala pri besedi "mačka" s pojasnilom *cat (ang) in **CAT - Capable Active Thinker (ang) v nogi besedila.


----------

